# Streaming HD over WiFi



## ENIAC (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone streaming HD over WiFi? If, so just wondering what your experience was good/bad, pitfalls, etc. Also, if you share your setup that would be helpful.


----------



## IggSter (Aug 3, 2008)

I stream HD over a Belkin pre N wireless network (home office, TV, bedroom, kitchen) and so far only a few minor niggles:

The house has thick brick internal walls and max distance to client from router is approx 10m (25-30ft) inc. 2-3 walls

At 108Mb/s link speed the HD stream is perfect
At 54Mb/s link speed the audio/video will stutter every 20-30secs or so (this only happens when I use my laptop with a G wireless connection)


----------



## boogah (Aug 3, 2008)

I used to stream HD movies and shows over wifi to my Xbox360 with the wifi adapter.  The distance was about 15-20 feet so not that bad. There's alot of electronics though but as long as you can set your router to run in a or g only mode it will be decent. 

I just have a lil NAS box on my gigabit network now keeping all the HD contents on there and hook the xbox 360 up to the network.  The best way to keep the video from getting choppy.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 3, 2008)

haha...I tried to stream A clockwork orange (hd .flv file) over my Wireless G network...
It was not happy, It did play better than streaming you tube videos over my dsl (but thats not saying much.) I would imagine on wireless N it would be quite viable though assuming you were not using the internet at the time.

Keep in mind it did this over 45 feet through 2 concrete walls and down a floor...but I still think Wireless N is a necessity to get satisfactory results.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 3, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> haha...I tried to stream A clockwork orange (hd .flv file) over my Wireless G network...
> It was not happy, It did play better than streaming you tube videos over my dsl (but thats not saying much.) I would imagine on wireless N it would be quite viable though assuming you were not using the internet at the time.
> 
> Keep in mind it did this over 45 feet through 2 concrete walls and down a floor...but I still think Wireless N is a necessity to get satisfactory results.




depending on the router it might have been the fact that ur going downstairs that killed u


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2008)

I Stream HD and normal movies from my computer room to my PS3 in my bedroom. Its probably only 20 ft away. Every now and then I get stuttering, but thats with large files and if Im downloading


----------

